# I've just got the biggest shock of my life!



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

A        !!!!!

I just can't believe it! After ttc for 18 mths and going through ICSI to have my beautiful twin girls,I am PREGNANT!!!! I never thought we'd be able to get pg naturally and even my Dr said that our chances were very slim!!! 

Miracles certainly do happen!       

I am so over the moon. Can't wait to tell DH later!  

Abby


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW!!!

Congratulations.  Sooooo jealous of your natural miracle but so pleased for you  

Bev xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

WOW CONGRATS.

WHAT A NICE POST ..........LETS HOPE THERE ARE MORE POSTS LIKE THIS IN THE FUTURE.

HOPE YOU HAVE A HEALTHY PREGNANCY

BECCA X


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations Abby!!!

(Sorry, have been reading this board but not really introduced myself properly    )

Lets hope the   rubs off on the rest of the board  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Great news, just what we all needed I think, brilliant news

Keri xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Many Congratulations

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jennie
  x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations Abby and DH on your     have a happy and healthy 8 months

Love Shelley x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Big congrats to you. 

A similar thing happened to me in that we had to try very hard to conceive our little girl, Rosie, and eventually got successful on our fifth round of IUI. She's now just over a year old. We were worried about whether number 2 would happen either with help or naturally and then we fell pregnant when she was just over 8 months old. I'm now 23 weeks and due in September. 

Potentially a small gap in ages like you but SO grateful that it happened.

Sometimes it happens when you least expect it, eh?


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Abby,

Fantastic news, congratulations.  I remember this happened to a girl on another chat forum who had ICSI ID twins then fell pregnant naturally, ended up with 3 girls.

Just goes to show folks miracles do happen.

Best of luck with your pregnancy.

Julie


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

What a fantastic bit of news!

So many congrats enjoy!!

Love Donna xx


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!*[fly][/fly] 

So happy for you. Have an amazing pregnancy . Lisa xx


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Abby,
Twins and another on the way. Would so love for that to happen to me. Delighted for you!!!
JJ


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi JJ,

I remember answering your post on Hoping for another miracle. 

I also remember reading another girls' post where this happened to her and I remember saying to myself 'I wish it was me' or 'Why can't these miracles happen to me?' Obviously,someone was listening and my prayer was answered.  


I'll try and send some miracle   your way.

Abby


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Abby
Thanks, I remembered you too, and i'm just thrilled for you. I bet DH couldn't believe it. Hope the pg goes well for you, not too much sickness etc...
JJ


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to jump on and say congratulations to Abby !!! Wonderful news - hope you have a lovely pregnancy !!!

  to everyone else wanting another miracle    

T xx


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi 
Massive Congratulations! The same happened to me!!!!!!! Glad to have someone else having suprise baby so close together!
Sending lots of love and luck!
stacy


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Abby

Just wanted to add a massive congratulations.  Your photo of you and your girls is gorgeous.  So pleased for you .  You look so happy!!

Have a wonderful pregnancy

YodaXX


----------

